# K3 - Go naked or with skin?



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Seems to me more graphite owners will leave their K3 to stay in their birthday suits ... so what's your preference? 

Assumption on Skin - DecalGirl which costs $19.90

Disclaimer: I am a graphite owner and I have no problems in letting it go naked since it reaches its new home.


----------



## grammartroll (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't even considering skinning my K3.  Am I making a mistake?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Not having to skin it was on the list of reasons why I upgraded to a graphite K3. I only skinned my K2 because I got sick of cleaning it. The white doesn't really wear well IMO. It's not that I don't like the skins - some of them are really lovely - but I just think they're an unnecessary expense when I like how the Kindle looks naked, especially the graphite which doesn't show the dirt.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

My graphite Kindle 3 went immediately from the box into its Decal Girl.  I think skins individualize the Kindle, and I really enjoy them.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Slap me some skin baby!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm highly amused that skins exist.

It is highly unlikely I will ever get one however.  I'm happy with the naked look and feel.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I like my graphite the way it is. The skins are pretty, but I'm the sort that, should an edge of a skin/sticker ever pop up, I'd be worrying on it like a dog chewing a blanket. I'm better off naked.


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm with the naked people above.

Some of the skins look nice, but my Kindle's in a cover so it doesn't need protection, and all the skins seem to do for me are make the Kindle more noticeable while reading - I don't want to ogle over my Kindle, I want to read books on it. 

Full power to the pro-skin crowd all the same.


----------



## Cirlonde (Sep 25, 2010)

I've had my K3 (in graphite) for almost a month now.  At first, I was completely ga-ga over the skins as they are SOOOO gorgeous!!!  But then...I got to thinking about it really hard and when it came right down to ordering one, I just couldn't do it.  Several reasons behind this...first, as others have said, I wouldn't be able to stand it if the sticker wasn't on exactly perfectly or if it ever started coming up.  Second, didn't want to be distracted by the background while reading, which I really think I would have been...even if it was just admiring it.  And third, I really hated to spend the money when I might have gotten it, put the skin on, then decided I didn't like it and had to take it off.  It's a hard choice to make, but in the end, the usability won out over the personality of a skin.
-C


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I think some of the skins are gorgeous but I'm leaving my graphite alone. My nook is white but since it is in a tupper apple green cover it stays clean.*


----------



## cbb77 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a graphite version and I went with a skin for 2 reasons.  1) I did not like the Amazon logo on the top, so a skin covers that up.  2) I usually take good care of my gadgets but accidents do happen.  The skin helps maintain the unit by absorbing minor scuffs or scratches that would normally apply directly to the K3.  You can take off the skin in 8-12 months and the K3 would probably still look like new!


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I totally agree with CB77.  I have the graphite and had not planned on skinning it until a I saw a small scuff mark on it. I got my Decal girl yesterday and immediately put  it on. I had a skin on my K1 for 2 years and when I removed it, it looked brand new!.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I skinned my graphite K3, and the imperfect edge did drive me nuts. Lots of attempts to fix that one finally resulted in slightly torn corners. I'm less than thrilled.

With that being said however, I actually like the feel of the matte Decal Girl skin more than I do the original graphite. No fingerprints, either. That's kind of nice


----------



## Southgenie (Oct 26, 2010)

cyclefreaksix said:


> Slap me some skin baby!


Nice Combo. I think I like that carrying case with a strap too, where'd you get that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

Southgenie said:


> Nice Combo. I think I like that carrying case with a strap too, where'd you get that, if you don't mind me asking?


That is a Saddleback Leather pouch. http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/83-Leather-Bags-SaddleBack-Leather-Pouches


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My K2 was skinned, as I found the white to be too bright. I have now skinned my graphite K3 because I found some skins that are gorgeous. I have the matte finish "Red and Gold" skin, which is a couple of trees with fall foliage against a very dark sky, as if thunderstorms are threatening. 

Before skinning my K2, I thought a skin would be extremely distracting, but I have yet to be distracted by skins, and I've had several. I love the personalization that the skins bring to the Kindle experience, and can't imagine not having a skin on my K3. I know that there are pro-skin and anti-skin people, which is what makes life interesting. To each his own. 

To the OP, I'm not sure what you mean by the actual price of the different K3 models. Do you have to pay tax on them? Mine was $189 total, as was my younger daughter's. My daughter Megan's K3 wi-fi only was $139. My daughters live in KS, where they usually have to pay tax on Amazon.com purchases. I'm in MO, and I don't have taxes applied to my total cost of such purchases.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I skinned my Graphite K3 because I love having a skin, and think the skins looks sooo much better on the graphite than the white. I had it for a few months until I found the perfect skin.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I always read my kindle naked.  

I haven't thought of getting a skin but those look nice. I just have the black leather cover.


----------



## Southgenie (Oct 26, 2010)

lori_piper said:


> That is a Saddleback Leather pouch. http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/83-Leather-Bags-SaddleBack-Leather-Pouches


Thanks Lori! That's an awesome pouch. I may just have to wait for Christmas for it but that's ok, it'll be worth it!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I skinned.  

I may at some point read naked. But I do really like the Decal Girl skins.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

K1 was skinned.
K2 was skinned
K3 in graphite is not skinned - yet.  I really like the graphite and I'm not as worried about finger grime as with the white, but I think in a couple months I'll tire of the boring gray and have the urge to add some personality.

I love the DecalGirl skins and haven't had any problems with corners coming loose or peeling and I've never been distracted by the skin.


----------



## cuteseal (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going the conservative route - using a black leather Amazon cover.  At work it looks just like a day planner when I bring it with me to meetings.  At church, it looks just a like a slimline bible.  I'm happy!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Southgenie said:


> Thanks Lori! That's an awesome pouch. I may just have to wait for Christmas for it but that's ok, it'll be worth it!


Oops! I didn't see your post. Thank you for picking up my slack Lori!!


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> To the OP, I'm not sure what you mean by the actual price of the different K3 models. Do you have to pay tax on them? Mine was $189 total, as was my younger daughter's. My daughter Megan's K3 wi-fi only was $139. My daughters live in KS, where they usually have to pay tax on Amazon.com purchases. I'm in MO, and I don't have taxes applied to my total cost of such purchases.


Two assumptions: 
1. White users will mostly skin their kindles
2. DecalGirl skin is used which costs $19.90

Thus the REAL price of white kindle is $209.90 (3G). Hope it clarifies now


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cindee said:


> Two assumptions:
> 1. White users will mostly skin their kindles
> 2. DecalGirl skin is used which costs $19.90
> 
> Thus the REAL price of white kindle is 158.90 (wifi) and $209.90 (3G). Hope it clarifies now


After reading this again before seeing your answer, I decided that that's what you meant. Sorry to have been so obtuse.

I have a beautiful graphite wi-fi/3G K3, and I skinned it because I found a skin that I absolutely love. It think skinning the Kindle, as well as putting a cover on it, has a lot to do with personalization. I love my Kindle, and making it extra-special just makes sense to me. Both my skin and my Oberon are designs that I find to be very comforting, and both accessories are important to me.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

Mine is unskinned.  

I really do not care what my Kindle looks like, as long as I can read my books on it.  I don't really care if my Kindle gets little scratches and nicks, just as long as its not on the screen.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindee said:


> Two assumptions:
> 1. White users will mostly skin their kindles
> 2. DecalGirl skin is used which costs $19.90
> 
> Thus the REAL price of white kindle is 158.90 (wifi) and $209.90 (3G). Hope it clarifies now


But the wi-fi Kindle only comes in graphite....


----------



## Cindee (Oct 4, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> But the wi-fi Kindle only comes in graphite....


Oh right! Let me edit my post now heheh


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

cyclefreaksix said:


> Slap me some skin baby!


Now that is one sweet combo. I've been looking at that case in black and was hoping it would accomodate the K3 with the lighted case but I'm thinking I'd really have to stretch it a good bit for that. Now after seeing your combo I may still get the saddleback case for traveling without the lighted case.


----------

